# Günstiges Shopsystem



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2002)

Hallo,

wir erhielten gerade eine Anfrage eines Kunden, der einen Shop betreiben möchte. Das zur Verfügung stehende Budget ist jedoch sehr gering, so dass wir selbst keinen Shop entwickeln können.

Meine Frage deshalb: Kennt jemand ein möglichst gutes und günstiges Shopsysteme?


Im Voraus vielen Dank,


----------



## bartman336 (19. August 2002)

Also wie gut es wirklich ist weiß ich nicht da ich es nur mal testweise installiert habe, aber schau dir doch mal http://www.oscommerce.com/ an das sieht ganz brauchbar aus


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2002)

Danke, werde ich mir mal angucken.


----------



## reto (20. August 2002)

Kann den von Terraserver empfehlen:
http://www.terraserver.de/index.php3?rub=leistung&nr=16

Demo:
http://www.terraserver.de/shop/demo/

Hab den selbst bei einem Freund eingesetzt, der kein grosses Budget hatte. Die Datenbank ist zwar "nur" ein Textfile, aber das funktioniert selbst bei über 300 Artikeln prächtig!

/edit
Ist übrigens kostenlos


----------



## melmager (20. August 2002)

oder gsshopbuilder ist auch nett 

bei einigen providern gibts den dazu für kleines geld so 10 öre im monat


----------



## Vitalis (21. August 2002)

Schau Dir mal dieses Freeware-Programm an. Damit kann man Shops erstellen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. August 2002)

Hallo,

der TerraShop ist nicht funktionsfähig, da der SafeMode aktiviert ist und die Befehle opendir und chroot nicht erlaubt sind.
Bei Vitalis' Vorschlag kommen wir leider nicht mit den Lizenzbestimmungen überein.

Kennt jemand noch ein anderes System?


----------



## kieferj (7. Oktober 2002)

Hallo!

Sieh Dir mal die Lösung von Weblication an!
http://www.weblication.de

Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Link mal eben angeguckt. Ähm, auf den ersten Blick sieht das nach einem ContentMangementSystem aus - ich suche jedoch nach einem _Shop_-System.

Btw: Habe "oscommerce" genommen.


----------



## kieferj (10. Oktober 2002)

Ja, sieht auf den ersten Blick so aus.
Der Vorteil liegt darin, das die ein CMS mit einem Shop kombiniert anbieten!! Ich glaube ab der Classic-Version ist der Shop inklusive!

Gruß von der Küste


----------

